# EU Carbon Permits



## Ann (7 October 2021)

"EU Carbon Permits increased 26.40 EUR or 80.68% since the beginning of 2021, according to trading on a contract for difference (CFD) that tracks the benchmark market for this commodity." Trading Economics




https://www.cleanenergywire.org/factsheets/understanding-european-unions-emissions-trading-system 
Understanding the European Union’s Emissions Trading System (EU ETS)

Trading Economics has listed this product under commodities.


----------



## So_Cynical (7 October 2021)

At long last Greenhouse offsets and emission permits etc have matured into a real market, at least in Europe.


----------

